# Baby Black Rhom



## Razors (Feb 12, 2013)

Hi all on Sunday I bought a baby black rhom he or she is roughly 4-5 inches long was just wondering how often do I feed and how much. He seems quite active and swims around freely without too much hiding. Tried to feed a uncooked king prawn tonight but after an hour hadn't touched it so I removed it. Water temp is 78f got some bogwood in the tank thanks tony


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

Will take some time to settle in and accept food... would give it a few days and try again.

I feed my rhom 3 or 4 times a week typically.


----------



## Razors (Feb 12, 2013)

Ægir said:


> Will take some time to settle in and accept food... would give it a few days and try again.
> 
> I feed my rhom 3 or 4 times a week typically.


Thanks I've got another 600 litre tank with six red belly piranha which are all roughly 10-11 inches and I feed them once a week got a nice routine with them as I've had them 2 years now but the rhom is new and very different. I've got him in a 2'x2'x2' and am upgrading to a same size tank as my red bellies in a few months just feeling my way and don't want to do wrong thing as he's a little beauty


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

You want to (or have to) feed reds more frequently, mostly young ones, as if they get hungry they can turn on others in the tank. If your routine is working, thats great... with a rhom you dont really have to worry as much.

My rhom has refused food for a month or more after a tank move so dont get worried if it takes some time


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

not sure if this is recommended but I fed all my rhombs daily. once. at night. I read enough to know they generally were most active/hunted at twilight hours. I introduced either live or prepared food around 6pm and usually shut the lights off soon after. my rhomb would only hunt during night hours for live food.

if I added a feeder fish in the morning he would coexist with it all day until night. then a splash or 2 later I would turn back on the lights and see a half of a feeder stuck to the filter intake.

daily. but be sure to remove all uneaten foods to prevent polluting the water


----------

